

My Thoughts On Lala Shutting Down - kloncks
http://www.ihany.com/2010/04/thoughts-on-lala/

======
protomyth
"As it stands, iTunes revenue is a huge part of Apple’s profits" - isn't quite
right - check the quarterly results.

